# The Biggest Loser Season 14 Discussion (SPOILERS!!)



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

And we're off yet again. I like having the kids in the mix. Cant believe that one girl just walked off the show. Seems like Jillian should have done more to try to get her to stay but Jillian seems to have a "I dont give a crap" attitude this time around.. maybe Im just reading in to it...


----------



## sburnside1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Having a red line the first week, and finding out about it at the weigh in (once they have already been actually weighed), it made me wonder if the producers wanted to get rid of that guy.

Jillian makes for funny TV, but I think I would prefer to be on either of the other 2 teams.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm not watching.... after the fiasco of last season. Jillian is probably being very hard on the contestants because of the drama crap that went down last season! If Jillian had been there last season, I'm sure that crap wouldn't have happened, she just doesn't put up with that BS.

I'm not at all convinced to watch it again. I'm done with this show.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Sadara said:


> I'm not watching.... after the fiasco of last season.


You might think about coming back. For many reasons, that won't happen again. Shows like this don't get the same publicity as dramas when behind the scenes stuff happens, but it has.

Jillian's been talking on her podcast a lot about why she came back, and the biggest reason is the showrunner was canned, along with the rest of the producers. The other big reason she was happy to come back was the focus on kids, with the three kids being brought in.

Anyway, my thoughts about the show itself.

* Walking out on the show not only slaps the face of every person who was in the studio when they picked this season's contestants, but also every person who didn't make it to the studio, and every person who ever failed to make it onto the show. It was disgusting when the twin cops set the precedence, and it's disgusting now.

* Is that new ink on Dolvett this season?

* Again with the "I didn't know what I was getting into" talk. Really? Do these people ever watch the show?

* How whiny can you get? I swear, the kids were doing a better job of sucking it up than the adults.

* Isn't TBL an 8pm show? I'm not used to staying up until 11!

The Crossfit athletes will be on tonight. It looks like they'll do a demo WOD to scare the contestants. 

Greg


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't like that the competition is in pounds of weight you lose. That just means the fattest person at the beginning is the most likely to win. They should go by who lost the biggest percentage of body fat or some other metric. Also, this is a game show for money, and inevitably people will say so and so should leave because they are doing well and they should allow the people who need to loose a lot more to stay. uh no people are up for a prize.


----------



## smoberly (Jul 6, 2004)

First time to experience Jillian...wow! It this her normal behavior? I know the producers a looking for entertainment value...but holy crap. i am certain there was a lot of behind the scenes stuff going on with the woman that left, but really? to make it this far and then just quit.....

This is only my second time to watch the show, but quite an interesting start.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

mdougie said:


> I don't like that the competition is in pounds of weight you lose. That just means the fattest person at the beginning is the most likely to win. They should go by who lost the biggest percentage of body fat or some other metric. Also, this is a game show for money, and inevitably people will say so and so should leave because they are doing well and they should allow the people who need to loose a lot more to stay. uh no people are up for a prize.


They dont go by pounds, they go percentage of weight lost. The first season (and maybe the second, its been a while) they went by pounds and it was extremely unfair. They kept a huge guy who wasnt losing anything around just to assure their spot in the final.



smoberly said:


> First time to experience Jillian...wow! It this her normal behavior? I know the producers a looking for entertainment value...but holy crap. i am certain there was a lot of behind the scenes stuff going on with the woman that left, but really? to make it this far and then just quit.....
> 
> This is only my second time to watch the show, but quite an interesting start.


Thats pretty much typical Jillian. She yells.. a lot. Especially in the beginning. As the herd starts to thin, she seems to settle down a lot more.

I wish they would bring Steve Willis, Shannon Ponton and Michelle Bridges over from the AU version. Steve Willis (The Commando) is one of the most brutal trainers Ive ever seen.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I didn't care much for the opening. Do you suppose that the people that DID get 'chosen' for the show were the only ones in the place that weren't sure about their status?

Given what someone would have to set up at home (time away from the job with no direct reason, preparing the family for 'I'm going to be gone for what could be months so here's what we have to do while I'm gone', etc.) I hate to think that there were ANY other people there who had submitted to be on the show and didn't already know they wouldn't be on it. Granted we don't really know how much time elapsed between that shooting and when they actually went to the ranch, but to have someone set things up to be on the show, have them come to that 'event' and then send the away with a "Sorry, you didn't make it" would be an extemely poor way to handle things.

I cracked up a little when they spent so much time on TC's story and then announced a bunch of people that weren't him. It was pretty clear that he would be one of the fifteen. I didn't really think at the time that he may be the first to go, though.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

gchance said:


> Jillian's been talking on her podcast a lot about why she came back, and the biggest reason is the showrunner was canned, along with the rest of the producers. The other big reason she was happy to come back was the focus on kids, with the three kids being brought in.


I just went and listened to. I didn't listen to the whole thing, but she's got some good info out there. Essentially all new producers on the show and sounds like a lot of changes. Maybe I'll give it a chance. Last year really really really put me off though.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

I'm bummed that girl quit. She was pretty.  

I so much prefer Dolvette and Bob to Jillian, and you know what... I think the results at the weigh-in say a lot too.


----------



## Hansky (Nov 17, 2005)

jradosh said:


> I'm bummed that girl quit. She was pretty.
> 
> I so much prefer Dolvette and Bob to Jillian, and you know what... I think the results at the weigh-in say a lot too.


Doesn't she have a strong record in the weigh-ins?


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Hansky said:


> Doesn't she have a strong record in the weigh-ins?


Bob typically does the best at weigh ins overall but Jillian usually has someone in the finals.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Didn't realize Jillian had a podcast.. I still have way too many other podcasts to listen to, but might check this out (semi unlikely).

Is this the *4th* time she's back? Don't get me wrong, I think she's stupid for having left.. She is the Simon Cowell of this show.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

mattack said:


> Didn't realize Jillian had a podcast.. I still have way too many other podcasts to listen to, but might check this out (semi unlikely).


She had a radio show on KFI in LA years ago, but the show got axed when the station flipped. She came back with a podcast 2 or 3 years ago.



> Is this the *4th* time she's back? Don't get me wrong, I think she's stupid for having left.. She is the Simon Cowell of this show.


Each time Jillian's left, the show's gone to crap and she's returned. The first time, they hired Kim Lyons to replace her, and believe it or not, Kim was much worse. I specifically remember a scene with her and contestant who had lost 5 pounds a couple weeks before going home before the finale (was it Jez, maybe?). Everyone on her team had been eliminated and he was the last one there. She spent a good 10 minutes telling him about how he wasn't working hard enough, how he was going to make HER go home, and how could he do this to HER?

Notice she's no longer there.

Something similar happened the last time Jill left, with Anna Kournikova. She'd been on for a few seasons prior and did great on her segments, so they hired her as a trainer. She proceeded to spend most of her training time being soft on the contestants, telling the softly, "You'll do better next time." Meanwhile, she didn't do them any favors and while they lost weight, they didn't do near as well as they could have.

This time around, Jillian was coaxed back. She also did what she left for (to start a family). Her partner had a baby, and she adopted. So when she said she has kids, she really does have kids, two of them (a toddler and a newborn) in her house.

I honestly think this season is going to be very different than before. We've only had two episodes now, so time will tell. After last season, I don't blame NBC for letting the staff go.

Greg


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Sadara said:


> I'm not watching.... after the fiasco of last season. Jillian is probably being very hard on the contestants because of the drama crap that went down last season! If Jillian had been there last season, I'm sure that crap wouldn't have happened, she just doesn't put up with that BS.
> 
> I'm not at all convinced to watch it again. I'm done with this show.


I hear you. Last season was horrible. When they showed the guy who won, I'd forgotten all about him. I think I blocked it out... 

I have to tell you this season is already starting out way better. I HATED the two hour format last season, but so far this season, the two hours have been going by quickly.

I'm glad Jillian is back and it's been interesting to see how she's had to adapt to the Team she has. I was worried about her for a while there. Way too tough. To the point of bullying IMO, which I know is not how Jillian wants to represent herself. I was glad she was willing to try another tack. I hope something happens for the white team or Jillians' return might be short lived.


----------



## tcristy (Feb 11, 2005)

I have been listening to the podcast for the last 6 months or so has been interesting to get some of the background from the other side. Others mentioned podcast content above without spoiler tags above so hopefully this wont cause trouble.

In addition to not getting along with some of the production staff, Jillian said one of the reasons she quit was she got too emotionally attached to her contestants and the twists and turns would tear her up. She decided going into this season (and you could definitely see it in the first 2 eps) that those that wanted to be helped she would and those that didn't she would distance herself from. Work or leave, she is going to try not to care too much (we'll see how long that lasts). One of the changes she asked for (and got) to help with this was that all trainers would get to work with all the contestants in the gym and not just their own team.

She explained a little in the episode and more outside why she yells at them early on. Their mental workout limits are lower than their physical limits and this causes them to quit working too soon. To make any progress, they have to be pushed past where they thought their limits were. Making them hate her and want to prove her wrong gives them a focus other than "I cant" to give them that push. Its usually worked in the past to produce some strong contestants that make it to the end. They usually realize a month or so in that being tough on them was just what they needed and the hatred turns to respect. Of course, in past seasons with only two trainers she had a larger team and could afford to cut a few of the mentally weak ones out with out loosing half her team.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

So far Im really liking this season and I hope this gets the US version back on track. I think everyone knows Im a HUGE Australia Biggest Loser fan and I would love to see some of the shenanigans pulled over there on the contestants done here. They're very temptation heavy over there, like to screw with the contestant's diets a lot, etc. Its just a better show. Of course, its also 5 hours a week so they have time to do more stuff over there.

That being said, it looks like from previews of next week they're at least taking a partial page out of AU's book. If you didnt watch the previews, Im not going to spoil it for you.

Im glad the show is back and I like the direction they're taking it in. After last year, I didnt have much hope for the US version but it certainly seems like they've righted the ship. Bet we see a team switch next week. Its too soon to go to singles


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

I can't stand Jillian, glad she's already down 2 players. Here's what I noticed twice before they went to commercial.



Spoiler



It appears Jillian will be down to 2 players, they showed all 3 teams lined up and the guy with the beard is no longer there.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I was glad to see they finally gave these poor people some tech tshirts to wear to work out in instead of those heavy cotton ones. Although they could have maybe got them in a more flattering cut for the start of the show.

Glad to hear that they fired the people in charge after last season. I had to go look up who even was on last season and what the drama was, but as soon as I saw CONDA, it all came flooding back. Worst season ever.

I just can't even with that girl that walked off and those other 2 girls that are left on Jillian's team. Stop complaining and just do what she says!

There definitely seemed to be some new ink on Dolvett's arm... I didn't remember him having any tattoos before.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

JFriday said:


> I can't stand Jillian, glad she's already down 2 players. Here's what I noticed twice before they went to commercial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, theyre not going to let Jillian not have any players left so you can rest assured a team switch is on the immediate horizon. Jillian definitely got the short end of things this year.

Im not a huge fan of hers either... Ive watched TBL from a lot of different countries and Jillian is unique from a trainer standpoint. About the only one that comes close to her training style is Steve Willis (The Commando) on the AU version but that guy is nuts and people know it. He drags people out of bed in the middle of the night regularly and the last season I finished up, he had 2 players in the Outback for 6 weeks. But his gimmick is military style training and he lives up to that.

Here's a rather tame video of The Commando for any of you unfamilar with the AU version.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

gchance said:


> Each time Jillian's left, the show's gone to crap and she's returned.


I've seen all of them, I was just semi-rhetorically asking whether it'd been 3 or 4 times when she's quit and come back.. Like I said, I think she totally makes this show.. (I really do think she compares to Simon Cowell.. being the "mean" (honest!) one that makes the show entertaining.. and I think I *may* watch Idol this year through the tryouts (bad singers), but I think I'm finally over it, since Cowell hasn't been there and they're adding in even more singer judges I don't care about.)



laria said:


> I was glad to see they finally gave these poor people some tech tshirts to wear to work out in instead of those heavy cotton ones. Although they could have maybe got them in a more flattering cut for the start of the show.


I haven't watched yet, but I don't know what you man by a "tech tshirt". As far as me, I definitely LIKE heavy cotton shirts.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

mattack said:


> I haven't watched yet, but I don't know what you man by a "tech tshirt". As far as me, I definitely LIKE heavy cotton shirts.


Without you seeing it in person it's hard to describe, but here's the old cotton shirt.










Here's the new one.










Hah, here's a perfect example, although he's not sweaty... Bob and Antone. Bob's wearing a tech shirt, while Antone is wearing his cotton TBL shirt.










Have you ever been drenched in sweat or tried to swim while wearing a cotton shirt? This is what happens (aside: it's tough googling "wet shirt" without finding an inappropriate one).










It clings like crazy. With a morbidly obese person, typically they'd wear a shirt that's a little big, and with all that fabric, it becomes HEAVY when wet, and what happens when you work out really hard and aren't used to it?










Not only does it cling like crazy, and get heavy, but it makes a person chafe. Given that the contestants are obese, the chafing is much, much worse. But a tech shirt?










Yes, he's sweaty, that won't change. With a technical shirt, though, notice how it's not clinging NEAR as much. A tech shirt has what's called "wicking" fibers. The weave is designed to suck the sweat off your body and pull it to the surface, yet not retain it. Not only will the sweat evaporate quickly, but the shirt itself dries FAST.

Yet until now, the contestants haven't gotten these magical garments. For comfort, when the contestants are already sweating profusely and being uncomfortable, to not make them just a little more comfortable made no sense whatsoever.

Greg


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I am not a fan of the new logo though or the weird stripes around the shoulders, even though I am glad they got some proper shirts.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

I haven't seen them up close enough to say for sure, but a couple of my own shirts are made like that because they have a different material in the pits and along the seams running down the sides. It's a mesh to allow airflow in addition to the other wicking stuff.

Greg


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

gchance said:


> I haven't seen them up close enough to say for sure, but a couple of my own shirts are made like that because they have a different material in the pits and along the seams running down the sides. It's a mesh to allow airflow in addition to the other wicking stuff.
> 
> Greg


Some of my cycling base layers are made the same way.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I think Jillian pushed her team too hard. She came across as the schoolyard bully that these people have had to deal with all their lives. That's probably her tactic but it just seems mean and I can see why for some people this would just make them break down instead of be motivated.


----------



## veruca salt (Jun 30, 2007)

smoberly said:


> First time to experience Jillian...wow! It this her normal behavior? I know the producers a looking for entertainment value...but holy crap. i am certain there was a lot of behind the scenes stuff going on with the woman that left, but really? to make it this far and then just quit.....
> 
> This is only my second time to watch the show, but quite an interesting start.


I think I would want Jillian as my trainer. Of course, I say that as I'm sitting on my hiney in front of the computer. Really, though...she will push you and push you hard. I think she probably knows what a person's limits are (health limits...not mental limits). They are there because they want to lose weight. I think some people just want to lose weight...they don't want to do the workout to get the fire burning.

That being said, some people don't need someone yelling in their face...they need the softer, more encouraging trainer. Maybe that's what the one who went home needed.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Jillian and I would _not_ get along. I definitely don't subscribe to some of her methods and I think a lot of what she does is a recipe for disaster. Have you noticed how often she injures one of her team? What's the point in pushing someone to the point of injury when after that all they can do is "walk"? Seems counter productive to me.

On the other hand, I do like how she doesn't let them make excuses. Last season's group was absolutely infuriating and someone like Jillian would probably have handled them better.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Yeah, I've always said if I go on the show, I would rather have Bob than Jillian.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I haven't watched the new season yet, but I've always said I would want Jillian. She's more of a man than Bob will ever be.

I'm not sure if I'd "get along with her", but if I were willing to put myself into that situation, I'd want the tough boot camp stuff.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I think at this point in time, I'd go for Dolvet. He seems like a good balance between the two.


ETA: Truth is, I'd never be able to work with a personal trainer. I'm way too adverse to people telling me what to do.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

So- the 'locked in the kids room' for 4½ hours a day thing- there was no prohibition on exercise was there? 
I thought I saw someone moving around leg lifting some and saw some halfhearted foam rolling.
My first thought was that 4½ hours was just about the right amount of time to choreograph and learn a short dance routine. 
I'd have yelled "Yes we can can can!" and launched into a Moulin Rougue can can- made up words and steps and had a grand old time.
Just because you are not inside a gym doesn't mean you can't move- Bob showed them that with the cards.

So were they prohibited from moving? 
Because I never heard that said _clearly_ and it makes a big difference on what I think about how they spent their time.

And Pam was a hoot at the end there- that was a good moment :up:


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Pam bugs me. I am tired of her whining already.

So, we were just congratulating them on finally giving them some proper workout gear after 13 seasons... and this week they worked out every time in the cotton t-shirts and wore the tech shirts to the bubblegum challenge. 

I have to think the blue team did SOME working out in the lounge. They just showed them lounging around because it supported the point they were trying to make about kids.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Glad to see the white team skate by last night. 

I wonder if the blue team was permitted from working out while in that room or if they were just being lazy. Beings that Bob didnt try to motivate them, I have to assume they were forbidden from doing any exercise.

They do this kind of thing all the time on the AU version except they usually lock them in for 24 hours and in seperate rooms. A lot of times the teams just get up and work out the majority of the time, sometimes they dont.

Either way, Im glad to see more twists and less Conda-like drama.


----------



## refried (Dec 22, 2005)

Can someone explain what the conditions for being in the room were? Our broadcast didn't have sound for the first 25 minutes of the show. I can see the blue team lost the quiz show, but I couldn't really tell what the deal with the junk room was.

I would have been all over that air hockey table and pinball machines. Might not have been much of a workout, but it would have been something.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

refried said:


> Can someone explain what the conditions for being in the room were? Our broadcast didn't have sound for the first 25 minutes of the show. I can see the blue team lost the quiz show, but I couldn't really tell what the deal with the junk room was.


The quiz was about childhood obesity and during the intro part of it, they said that kids spend on average 4.5 hours a day watching tv and playing video games and generally doing nothing. So the losers of the quiz had to spend 4.5 hours every day this week locked in that room with video games and junk food and tv.

I was surprised they didn't try to make some Biggest Loser video game tie in.


----------



## Cragmyre (Mar 8, 2004)

KungFuCow said:


> Glad to see the white team skate by last night.


Their percentage would have beat Bob's team too! I like that Bob knows the game. When Pam was concerned that going last is never good, Bob whispered that sometime it is, though Jillian then said back to Bob that it wasn't good.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Did anyone else have the 2nd episode not record? I guess it was on last Monday after Sundays premiere.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I got both episodes last week ok.


----------



## plateau10 (Dec 11, 2007)

Personally I would have slept in the room and then used 4.5 hours (or more) of night time to work out. I wonder if that is forbidden now that they're not sponsored by 24 Hour Fitness anymore


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

plateau10 said:


> Personally I would have slept in the room and then used 4.5 hours (or more) of night time to work out. I wonder if that is forbidden now that they're not sponsored by 24 Hour Fitness anymore


I wouldnt think so. I wish they had been more specific about what could and couldnt be done in that room. Given that Bob didnt tell them to get up off their butts and exercise while they were in lockdown, I have to think they were prohibited from working out in those 4.5 hours.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

plateau10 said:


> Personally I would have slept in the room and then used 4.5 hours (or more) of night time to work out. I wonder if that is forbidden now that they're not sponsored by 24 Hour Fitness anymore


Planet Fitness is a 24 hour gym, too.  I live 3 miles from the original location!  And about 7-8 from the headquarters.

It used to be just a local gym with the first location here in my city in the early 90's, and then they opened 2 other locations, one in the city to the north and the other in the city to the south, and it was those 3 for a long time. Then they started expanding like crazy 10 years ago. It is weird for me to see their logos everywhere... I still think of them as a local gym.


----------



## plateau10 (Dec 11, 2007)

laria said:


> Planet Fitness is a 24 hour gym, too.  I live 3 miles from the original location!  And about 7-8 from the headquarters.


Depends on the location. Looks like none of the ones around here are 24/7 (they're open from the beginning of "Monday" until 9pm on Friday and then 12 hours per day on the weekend).


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

KungFuCow said:


> I wouldnt think so. I wish they had been more specific about what could and couldnt be done in that room. Given that Bob didnt tell them to get up off their butts and exercise while they were in lockdown, I have to think they were prohibited from working out in those 4.5 hours.


I heard one of them say they were NOT allowed to workout in the Video Game room. I thought it was pretty smart of the first girl to pour juice all over the food though. That was a decent idea and apparently it's within the rules. I guess none of them are Video Game fans.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Concerning the clothing contestants must wear: I have always felt it was extremely unfair that at the weigh-ins the men can keep their shirts on except while standing on the scale but the women have to remain exposed in just sports bras the entire time. 

Maybe there is something wrong with me because those fabrics with "wicking action" always make me sweat way more than 100% cotton does.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I have to say, I'm liking the changes I'm seeing this season. I guess firing the whole production staff made a difference. 

The Vote off speeches around the big table used to be SO BORING and they've done away with that and have cut the "comments" time in half. Much better. Most of the stuff they say is all the same BS anyway (oh, I think you'd do well at home so that's why I voted for you, blah, blah, blah). I also like the new "vote from the bottom three" method they implemented. Big improvement over what was arguably the worst part of the show. :up:


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

tiams said:


> Maybe there is something wrong with me because those fabrics with "wicking action" always make me sweat way more than 100% cotton does.


They aren't supposed to make you sweat less. The fabric just weighs much much less when it's wet and it doesn't chafe and stick to you like cotton.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Probably just seems like it makes you sweat more because it wicks the moisture to the outside so it can evaporate more easily. With Cotton, it just soaks the shirt and makes it stick to you like a second skin. I HATE working out in Cotton. Makes me look like I jumped in the pool with my clothes on.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

tiams said:


> Concerning the clothing contestants must wear: I have always felt it was extremely unfair that at the weigh-ins the men can keep their shirts on except while standing on the scale but the women have to remain exposed in just sports bras the entire time.
> 
> Maybe there is something wrong with me because those fabrics with "wicking action" always make me sweat way more than 100% cotton does.


I don't think those are the actual weigh-ins, just the made for TV weigh-ins.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

JFriday said:


> I don't think those are the actual weigh-ins, just the made for TV weigh-ins.


Fake weigh in or not, they are still standing there wearing spandex and a sports bra, with everything hanging out in places that women do not want to be seen with stuff hanging out.  The guys only have to get undressed while they are on the "scale" and then they get to cover back up.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

laria said:


> They aren't supposed to make you sweat less. The fabric just weighs much much less when it's wet and it doesn't chafe and stick to you like cotton.


Yes, i know they aren't supposed to make you sweat less, but what I said is I feel they make me sweat MORE. I personally like cotton (no blend) because it breathes and those wicking shirts don't. It's just a personal preference. I also hate sitting on a vinyl chair or leather. So I'm weird.



JFriday said:


> I don't think those are the actual weigh-ins, just the made for TV weigh-ins.





laria said:


> Fake weigh in or not, they are still standing there wearing spandex and a sports bra, with everything hanging out in places that women do not want to be seen with stuff hanging out.  The guys only have to get undressed while they are on the "scale" and then they get to cover back up.


Laria explained what I was saying. It doesn't matter whether they are actually being weighed. It isn't fair for the women to have to be so exposed when the men are not. I imagine fat men have the same hang ups about their bodies that even thin women have and these men get to cover up while the poor fat women have to stand there half naked. Even normal weight women don't want to be on national TV in their less than flattering sports bras.


----------



## plateau10 (Dec 11, 2007)

tiams said:


> I imagine fat men have the same hang ups about their bodies that even thin women have


Haven't been to the beach lately, have you?


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

bareyb said:


> I also like the new "vote from the bottom three" method they implemented. Big improvement over what was arguably the worst part of the show. :up:


It wasn't the bottom three.

They can't vote for the person with the highest weight loss.
They can't vote for themselves.

On a team of 5, that leaves 3 people.

If you look at the choices each person had, it changed to fit the criteria above.

Also, I am not sure how voting via the touchscreen changes anything. Now, not having a chance to go back and deliberate is a great swap (no more scheming, or not as much).

I wish they would dump the whole one-by-one "who did you vote for, and why". Even being reduced, it is boring.


----------



## plateau10 (Dec 11, 2007)

Squeak said:


> It wasn't the bottom three.
> 
> They can't vote for the person with the highest weight loss.
> They can't vote for themselves.
> ...


Or four people for the person with the highest weight loss (though I don't remember seeing him with four choices, but it would have to be so).


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

plateau10 said:


> Or four people for the person with the highest weight loss (though I don't remember seeing him with four choices, but it would have to be so).


Oh, correct. We didn't see his choice board.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

tiams said:


> I imagine fat men have the same hang ups about their bodies that even thin women have ...


Not only "fat" men- my husband is the fittest person I know and he won't even mow the freaking lawn shirtless


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Cearbhaill said:


> Not only "fat" men- my husband is the fittest person I know and he won't even mow the freaking lawn shirtless


Won't even? It sounds like your husband is the same as I am in that respect, I don't care if I'm fit or not, I'm not taking off my shirt unless at a pool. Walking around without a shirt for no good reason is an episode of Cops.

Greg


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

gchance said:


> Won't even? It sounds like your husband is the same as I am in that respect, I don't care if I'm fit or not, I'm not taking off my shirt unless at a pool. Walking around without a shirt for no good reason is an episode of Cops.


But it sure makes watching a lot more fun :up:


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

plateau10 said:


> Or four people for the person with the highest weight loss (though I don't remember seeing him with four choices, but it would have to be so).





Squeak said:


> Oh, correct. We didn't see his choice board.


They didn't show a good shot of his board (they filmed from behind him with him blocking), but it clearly looked like the 'margin' that showed was much smaller than the others had and was proportional to having four choices on his screen rather than three.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Squeak said:


> It wasn't the bottom three.
> 
> They can't vote for the person with the highest weight loss.
> They can't vote for themselves.
> ...


Ah. Gotcha. I agree though. The producers are trying to prevent the group from forming an "alliance" like they did last season and vote off all the good players leaving only the whiney little *****es. The comments around the big table were a huge waste of time. People rarely told the truth and all the tears and feigned emotion was a huge turn off for me.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I will agree that it was much nicer to have them go into a voting booth and vote on a computer than come out with those dumb platters that they wrote their votes on. It's nice to see them also using the main set area instead of needing that separate voting room with the long table as well.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

DancnDude said:


> I will agree that it was much nicer to have them go into a voting booth and vote on a computer than come out with those dumb platters that they wrote their votes on. It's nice to see them also using the main set area instead of needing that separate voting room with the long table as well.


Yep. It's like they read my mind. Obviously the new producers are reading the Blogs and listening to what people want. I can't believe how much better the show "feels" this season compared to last. I was literally tuning it out last season and could not handle two hours of that drivel.

Whatever they are doing, it's working for me. The two hour shows have been just fine for me so far. Which is great, since I was already grieving the loss of one of my favorite shows. After last season I was all but ready to call it quits...


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

DancnDude said:


> I will agree that it was much nicer to have them go into a voting booth and vote on a computer than come out with those dumb platters that they wrote their votes on. It's nice to see them also using the main set area instead of needing that separate voting room with the long table as well.


I betcha the "game room" is the spot where the old deliberation room use to be.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

I've been sitting here wishing for animated gifs of the gum challenge. Geez, there had to have been long showers afterwards.

Greg


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

gchance said:


> I've been sitting here wishing for animated gifs of the gum challenge. Geez, there had to have been long showers afterwards.
> 
> Greg


Yeah. I don't think that was actually gum. They'd probably have to shave their heads if it were.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

bareyb said:


> Yeah. I don't think that was actually gum. They'd probably have to shave their heads if it were.


I wonder what it was. It looked rough to get through whatever it was.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Jillian's down to a one-person team. LOL!  Yeah, how's all that screaming working out? I'm surprised she's not screaming at the children and their parents too.


----------



## purwater (Aug 25, 2005)

I never really watched till the first season that Jillian was gone and Dolvett came on board. My wife watched the show before we were married, and now we record it and watch after a little buffer time. If Jillian had been on that first season she had me watching with her I would've quit. She has made me completely tune out already this season. I usually just get online and do something else while BL is playing on the tv. I kept hoping someone would flip that big tractor tire over on her while she was screaming.  You get the sense that Bob cares about his people when he's getting on them hard during a workout. Same for Dolvett. I get the sense that Jillian just loves screaming at people and getting paid for it.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Jillian is too hard and IMO Dolvett is too soft.
Bob is just right!

Now, my husband would react very well to Jillian's style- he would get angry and use the anger to fuel his workout. He likes women with sass who can nearly kick his ass.
I would shut down.
Different styles work for different people.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I am glad they don't have all the gaming and cliques this season, but I just really don't care about many of these people this season.  I don't know what it is... the ones that are left are all just kinda blah. The ones that I was kinda rooting for at the start left early.

During the episode I was hoping that orange spray tan Jersey Shore guy was going to go home, but I am ok with Pam going home too... I have no patience for her whining.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

laria said:


> orange spray tan Jersey Shore guy


LOL!  Love the descriptive summary 

Forever to be known as OSTJSG :up:


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

jradosh said:


> Jillian's down to a one-person team. LOL!  Yeah, how's all that screaming working out? I'm surprised she's not screaming at the children and their parents too.


Wasn't her team at a disadvantage to begin with? I also recall Jillian saying on her podcast when they first started filming about how her contestants this season had a big attitude problem. Specifically, she said a couple of the contestants would say "I can't!" at the treadmill, then purposely fall down and off the treadmill, then smirk after, like, "See? I told you."



purwater said:


> I never really watched till the first season that Jillian was gone and Dolvett came on board. My wife watched the show before we were married, and now we record it and watch after a little buffer time. If Jillian had been on that first season she had me watching with her I would've quit. She has made me completely tune out already this season. I usually just get online and do something else while BL is playing on the tv. I kept hoping someone would flip that big tractor tire over on her while she was screaming.  You get the sense that Bob cares about his people when he's getting on them hard during a workout. Same for Dolvett. I get the sense that Jillian just loves screaming at people and getting paid for it.


The Jillian/Bob dynamic was much different when it was just the two of them. The Bob you saw last night saying, "I don't know what her problem is" is VERY atypical. He's on his high horse because his contestants are doing what he tells them to. There have been many, many moments where it's been the opposite, where Jillian's talking Bob down.

Jillian typically only yells at her contestants when they aren't living up to their potential. There's one example that tends to play out year after year (which I find hilarious, since contestants are always so surprised that the ranch is harder than they expected, yet they supposedly watch the show)...

Jillian says ok, we're doing treadmill intervals. It's 30 seconds as fast as you can go, then 30 seconds off. Can you do this? And they say yes. So they run for 28 seconds, then stop. 29 seconds, then stop. 25 seconds, then stop. But Jillian! I can't do it! Yes you can, she says. 25 seconds, then they stop. Jillian starts getting pissed, and the screaming begins, and the contestant cries or gets pissed off, or walks away. In those cases, Jillian will follow and have a talk with them, they come back and finally, they run 30 seconds. Then they're SHOCKED that they were able to do it. It was a 2- or 3-second difference, they could have easily done it, but gave up.



Cearbhaill said:


> Jillian is too hard and IMO Dolvett is too soft.
> Bob is just right!
> 
> Now, my husband would react very well to Jillian's style- he would get angry and use the anger to fuel his workout. He likes women with sass who can nearly kick his ass.
> ...


Except shutting down only hurts yourself. The contestant who was half-assing the ropes had a weight loss that reflected his attitude.

Greg


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

I wasnt a huge Pam fan but she did seem to be coming around. I figured after 9#s last week she was going to be in trouble.

Team switch this coming week.. Im calling it now. They need to give Jillian some fresh meat.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

One other thing I forgot to mention, it was pretty funny seeing the rowing coach get onto Jillian for rowing badly. 

Greg


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

gchance said:


> Wasn't her team at a disadvantage to begin with? I also recall Jillian saying on her podcast when they first started filming about how her contestants this season had a big attitude problem. Specifically, she said a couple of the contestants would say "I can't!" at the treadmill, then purposely fall down and off the treadmill, then smirk after, like, "See? I told you."
> 
> Greg


That just sounds like an excuse. Lets face it most these people don't have great attitudes about working out otherwise they wouldn't be on the show.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

JFriday said:


> That just sounds like an excuse. Lets face it most these people don't have great attitudes about working out otherwise they wouldn't be on the show.


Except when you go through a grueling process to of going to a cattle call at a mall, or send in a 5-minute video, then get into a large facility where 15 people out of 500 get to go to the ranch, and given an opportunity that thousands of people over the course of 6 or 7 years (however long the show's been on the air), you would think that someone wouldn't cop that attitude.

And you're right. They probably have horrible attitudes towards working out. Hence Jillian giving them the tough love.

Greg


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Cearbhaill said:


> So- the 'locked in the kids room' for 4½ hours a day thing- there was no prohibition on exercise was there?


Why wasn't anybody playing the arcade game and pinball machines they had?!?!?!



laria said:


> Planet Fitness is a 24 hour gym, too.


Actually, not all "24 hour Fitness"es are 24 hours.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

gchance said:


> Except when you go through a grueling process to of going to a cattle call at a mall, or send in a 5-minute video, then get into a large facility where 15 people out of 500 get to go to the ranch, and given an opportunity that thousands of people over the course of 6 or 7 years (however long the show's been on the air), you would think that someone wouldn't cop that attitude.
> 
> And you're right. They probably have horrible attitudes towards working out. Hence Jillian giving them the tough love.
> 
> Greg


And after all that how unlucky for her to get all the bad attitudes, or maybe her style is terrible for this type of person.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

mattack said:


> Actually, not all "24 hour Fitness"es are 24 hours.


Actually, NONE of the 24 Hour Fitness clubs are 24 hours. They close early on New Years Eve and all day on Christmas. There might be a couple of other days too.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

bareyb said:


> Actually, NONE of the 24 Hour Fitness clubs are 24 hours. They close early on New Years Eve and all day on Christmas. There might be a couple of other days too.


That's not at all what I was talking about.

"24 hours" doesn't mean 24/365.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

mattack said:


> That's not at all what I was talking about.
> 
> "24 hours" doesn't mean 24/365.


Well it's a _little_ what you were talking about and yes, "24 Hours A Day" implies that it's open 24 hours a day. One 24 hour day runs into the next 24 hour day if you keep going long enough, bam, you go a whole year. Unless there's a break. In which case, the place isn't actually open 24 hours a day is it? Not _every_ day.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

I wonder how saggy these people will get.

I've watched a few episodes of past seasons recently, and at some point - And I'm not sure when it is - they stop taking off their shirts - and everyone, including the women wear fairly tight tank tops for the weigh ins.

I wonder if there is anything else holding in their skin?


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

They are definitely wearing body shapers at the finale weigh in... maybe also during the later episodes, too.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

bareyb said:


> Well it's a _little_ what you were talking about and yes, "24 Hours A Day" implies that it's open 24 hours a day. One 24 hour day runs into the next 24 hour day if you keep going long enough, bam, you go a whole year. Unless there's a break. In which case, the place isn't actually open 24 hours a day is it? Not _every_ day.


Their website says they have clubs open up to 24 hours a day. That does not imply they are open 24/7/365.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

JFriday said:


> Their website says they have clubs open up to 24 hours a day. That does not imply they are open 24/7/365.


This reminds me of the movie Easy Money with Rodney Dangerfield & Joe Pesci. They go down to the 24-hour liquor store, but they remembered it wrong... the sign says Open 23 Hours, and as they pull in, the lights go off because they've just closed. 

Greg


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Boy, you can really tell how out of order those trainer one-on-ones with the camera are when Bob's beard length changes about 20 times over the course of the episode.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

laria said:


> Boy, you can really tell how out of order those trainer one-on-ones with the camera are when Bob's beard length changes about 20 times over the course of the episode.


I keep waiting for the amount of tattoos on his arms to change from scene to scene.

Greg


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

gchance said:


> I keep waiting for the amount of tattoos on his arms to change from scene to scene.
> 
> Greg


There were a couple of scenes where his footwear was different too. Once he was wearing crocs and socks and the next shot he was in sneakers.

I dont think Ive ever seen this kind of sloppy editing from them before.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

BTW, one of the format changes happened in this last episode that I really liked: they showed eliminated contestant progress while they're at home. In the past, we've seen "where are they now" right after elimination, then never see them again until the finale. Every season, I'd forget the first few eliminated contestants, because they would only be on one or two episodes.

I *hate* the "chef". "Loaded Sweet Potatoes", with salsa, turkey, and plain yogurt? Not only is that something a bachelor would make when he didn't have anything left in his house, but GEEZ what a horrible taste combination.

Greg


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

gchance said:


> I *hate* the "chef". "Loaded Sweet Potatoes", with salsa, turkey, and plain yogurt? Not only is that something a bachelor would make when he didn't have anything left in his house, but GEEZ what a horrible taste combination.


You actually tried it?

I was more concerned with the one loaded potato being four servings


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Lot of obvious editing issues in this episode.  Not just Bob's ever-changing beard during the camera interviews, but the section where he was skyping or whatever with Bingo, his beard was quite a bit longer than it was during all the other workout scenes, and that was supposed to be the same week. Then they also had a camera shot of Danni standing on the scale with the 2 lbs already added to the display before Ali said, let's put the 2 lbs up there. 

Too bad about Lisa going home... I liked her. It was pretty obvious that it was either her or the guy on crutches though since they were the only people who they really showed backstory on.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

KungFuCow said:


> Once he was wearing crocs and socks




I don't believe Bob Harper would be wearing crocs.  I need screenshot proof of this.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Cearbhaill said:


> You actually tried it?
> 
> I was more concerned with the one loaded potato being four servings


What gave you the impression I had tried it? No, I prefer my sweet potatoes plain. They don't need any doctoring up at all, they're sweet enough and tasty enough all by their lonesome.

I didn't catch the 4 servings thing. When I have a baked sweet potato, I typically have one on the side with a steak or something. My wife seems to think that having a couple slivers is enough. Please. 

But then again, I only eat that much when I know I'll be burning >1500 calories of exercise the following day.



laria said:


> I don't believe Bob Harper would be wearing crocs.  I need screenshot proof of this.


Bob Harper wears nerd glasses, why wouldn't he wear crocs?

Greg


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Yes, the 4 servings of potato thing was ridiculous. Unless it's a potato the size of a pineapple, I'm pretty sure there are not 4 servings in a potato.

I am also not sure why one needs to be burning > 1500 calories in a day to eat one potato? 



> Bob Harper wears nerd glasses, why wouldn't he wear crocs?
> 
> Greg


Nerd glasses? Because they have dark frames? 

I guess I wear nerd glasses, too.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

gchance said:


> What gave you the impression I had tried it?


Because you wrote:


gchance said:


> Not only is that something a bachelor would make when he didn't have anything left in his house, but GEEZ what a horrible taste combination.


You don't know what it tastes like until you taste it.
You can say the thought doesn't appeal to you but you can't really comment on the taste.
Lots of things didn't seem to "go together" until somebody tried it.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

laria said:


> Yes, the 4 servings of potato thing was ridiculous. Unless it's a potato the size of a pineapple, I'm pretty sure there are not 4 servings in a potato.
> 
> I am also not sure why one needs to be burning > 1500 calories in a day to eat one potato?
> 
> ...





Cearbhaill said:


> Because you wrote:
> 
> You don't know what it tastes like until you taste it.
> You can say the thought doesn't appeal to you but you can't really comment on the taste.
> Lots of things didn't seem to "go together" until somebody tried it.


OK, I'm out.

Greg


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Well, I am not going to argue that the potato looks like it tasted gross.  I was with the blonde lady who made a face at it.  I might have tried it but only because they probably would have been making me for the camera.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

gchance said:


> OK, I'm out.
> 
> Greg


I'm guessing you thought I was being snarky, maybe I shouldn't have used the confused emoticon. But I was actually genuinely curious about this part, because it does not seem like that much food to me:



> When I have a baked sweet potato, I typically have one on the side with a steak or something. [...] But then again, I only eat that much when I know I'll be burning >1500 calories of exercise the following day.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

laria said:


> I'm guessing you thought I was being snarky, maybe I shouldn't have used the confused emoticon. But I was actually genuinely curious about this part, because it does not seem like that much food to me:


First off, what they showed wasn't a sweet potato, it was a yam. Small technicality, but they called it the wrong thing.

At any rate, a regular potato isn't very high in calories, but it's high in carbohydrates. A large, restaurant-sized potato is only 281 calories, but 63g of simple carbs.

A yam is similar, with exception to the fact that it's complex carbohydrates. The one they showed was probably a pound, which is about 400 calories with 81g of carbs. I'm not going to eat that much carbohydrate, in that amount of calories, unless I know I'm going to burn it up for fuel. I'm still eating a good amount of protein in that meal as well. I'd be more likely to eat only 1/4 of it with the rest of my meal if it's midday or if I'm not having a high calorie burn the following day.

That said, for TBL contestants on the ranch, they're probably pretty safe eating the whole thing, but the segment was framed as a how to eat better segment, both for the contestants and the people at home.

Greg


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Oh, yes, I agree that particular sweet potato was huge. I did not think you meant a potato that big, just a regular sized sweet potato.

I always hate those segments... they are so awkward. And while I noticed that the potato was huge, I can just imagine someone at home going into a grocery store and picking up a normal sized sweet potato and thinking, "What?? This is supposed to be 4 servings?!"


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

I thought Yams and Sweet Potatoes were the same thing? 

I have to say, I like most of the contestants this season. What a comparison to the season with Conda and Jeremy


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

jradosh said:


> I thought Yams and Sweet Potatoes were the same thing?


Blame the supermarkets & food marketers. Most of what you see marketed as sweet potatoes are, in fact, yams. You can always tell yams because the meat is orange, while sweet potatoes are white like a regular potato.

http://homecooking.about.com/od/howtocookvegetables/a/sweetpotatodiff.htm

Sweet potatoes taste great, but are very different. I was confused for a long time as well, until I saw two different looking items labeled differently. I bought both and compared. I still prefer yams. 

Greg


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

My local store actually carries 2 or 3 different varieties of yams in addition to the sweet potatoes. I tried taking a picture once to show to people online but almost got kicked out of the store because they "don't allow photography". 

Greg


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Here's the picture I took. After shooting it I thought wow, I should take a picture with the others in the frame, but before I could, the manager was coming over.










I realize this should probably have its own thread, but I just looked up 94816, which is the "Jewel" variety of sweet potato. From here:



> "The current Queen of sweet potatoes," was developed by North Carolina State University. Jewel is still the leading commercial variety planted in North Carolina. The variety is a "yam-type" (moist, soft, yellow-fleshed when baked) with a light copper skin and orange flesh. It produces a very high yield (to 6 sweet potatoes per plant) of moderately short, chunky roots. The variety prefers a sandy soil and is resistant to fusarium wilt, southern rootknot nematode, internal cork and sweet potato beetle. It needs 120-135 days growing time for maximum yield."


Greg


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

...and now I've proven myself wrong.

http://www.sweetpotatoblessings.com/diff.htm

Multiple sweet potato varieties, including one marketed as a yam. *eyeroll* Sorry about that.

Greg


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I stepped on the scale today because I just had to know that what I've been doing has been working. I've been feeling "fat". 

Well it has. Been working. I weigh exactly what I hoped I would based on my calculation of one pound every six days. I was hoping for five pounds this month and that's what I got. Yay! This hasn't been so bad at all. I'm not suffering much and I feel pretty good. Hope everyone is doing well too.  :up:

1-1-13: 183.4 Pounds
1-30-13: 178.4 Pounds.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

gchance said:


> while sweet potatoes are white like a regular potato




I had no idea.


----------



## sburnside1 (Jan 28, 2009)

I am pretty sure the "4 servings" part was related to the $16 price tag, not the one potato shown.

Really, the only part I question taste on is the sweet potato in that equation. Plain greek yogurt would taste fine with the 2 salsas and turkey.

I would try it. That said, I probably wouldn't make it myself. I do agree that it sounds like a "stuff leftover in the fridge" meal. 

Dolvett is growing on me. His first season, I wasnt sure how much was him vs. how much his team. 2nd season seemed he was trying to be Bob 2.0. This season he has really settled in and the differences in his style are showing.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

sburnside1 said:


> Really, the only part I question taste on is the sweet potato in that equation. Plain greek yogurt would taste fine with the 2 salsas and turkey.


Yeah, it's the idea of sweet potato + salsa that makes me *hurk* a little.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

laria said:


> Yeah, it's the idea of sweet potato + salsa that makes me *hurk* a little.


Exactly. If that combination had been on top of a regular potato, I wouldn't have a problem with the taste, since a potato is more or less a neutral flavor. But a sweet potato, with its own flavor coming through just about everything that it's incorporated into, that's just a terrible combination.

Whether I taste it ahead of time or not.

Greg


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

laria said:


> I don't believe Bob Harper would be wearing crocs.  I need screenshot proof of this.


Now Im going to have to watch the episode again just to get you a picture  I was LOLing when I saw him in Crocs and socks during the workout then the next 20 seconds later he's got sneakers on with no socks or very low cut socks.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Are the heights of season 14 contestants listed anywhere?
I can't find them and can't imagine why not- it seems to be useful info.
That poor Francelina carries her weight in the most unfortunate manner I believe I have ever seen and I am curious how tall she is.


----------



## max99 (May 23, 2004)

Cearbhaill said:


> Are the heights of season 14 contestants listed anywhere?
> I can't find them and can't imagine why not- it seems to be useful info.
> That poor Francelina carries her weight in the most unfortunate manner I believe I have ever seen and I am curious how tall she is.


Wikipedia


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I was surprised that they showed that "How are they doing" segment on Nikki since she quit.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

max99 said:


> Wikipedia


Thank you and yes, I am quite embarrassed that I didn't check there


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

bareyb said:


> I stepped on the scale today because I just had to know that what I've been doing has been working. I've been feeling "fat".
> 
> Well it has. Been working. I weigh exactly what I hoped I would based on my calculation of one pound every six days. I was hoping for five pounds this month and that's what I got. Yay! This hasn't been so bad at all. I'm not suffering much and I feel pretty good. Hope everyone is doing well too.  :up:
> 
> ...


OMG. I must be losing my mind. I thought I posted this in the weight loss thread.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

laria said:


> I was surprised that they showed that "How are they doing" segment on Nikki since she quit.


On Jillian's podcast she said that Nikki should never have passed psych to make it I to the show. Apparently she had a history of anorexia & bulimia on top of everything else that the trainers aren't certified to deal with.

Greg


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

bareyb said:


> OMG. I must be losing my mind. I thought I posted this in the weight loss thread.


I wasn't going to say anything, I figured you were just really proud. 

Greg


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

gchance said:


> I wasn't going to say anything, I figured you were just really proud.
> 
> Greg


I'd be more proud if I'd never gained it in the first place.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

I like that they give additional updates on the eliminated contestants but god is Kim an annoying person!!


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

JFriday said:


> I like that they give additional updates on the eliminated contestants but god is Kim an annoying person!!


I agree there. It's not so much that she's annoying, as it is she's trying to act younger than she really is, and it shows. It's like when you're 16 and your mom's trying to be hip, it's more embarrassing than anything.

I know a few people like that, they drive me up the wall.

Greg


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

JFriday said:


> I like that they give additional updates on the eliminated contestants but god is Kim an annoying person!!


Pam.  But yes, I was not sad to see her go... she drove me insane again in the 30s she was onscreen again last night.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

The eliminations are getting so easy to predict. As we started getting near the weigh in I was like, well it's either going to be Jersey Shore or the cop since those are the only people's "stories" we saw this week. Probably the cop because last week it was either him or Lisa, so we've seen his "story" twice now.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

laria said:


> Pam.  But yes, I was not sad to see her go... she drove me insane again in the 30s she was onscreen again last night.


Oops yes Pam. I agree with Gchance she tried to look so hip but it is embarrassing to watch.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

JFriday said:


> Oops yes Pam. I agree with Gchance she tried to look so hip but it is embarrassing to watch.


I had flashbacks of her stupid dance the week before she was eliminated.

Not sorry to see the cop go. I really thought they would have gotten rid of the lawyer tho.. I forget her name.

Im pulling for Danni to win it.. hard to get behind anyone else.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

JFriday said:


> I like that they give additional updates on the eliminated contestants but god is Kim an annoying person!!





JFriday said:


> Oops yes Pam. I agree with Gchance she tried to look so hip but it is embarrassing to watch.





KungFuCow said:


> I had flashbacks of her stupid dance the week before she was eliminated.


On the one hand, I applaud someone who has self-confidence. So many of the contestants are struggling and suffering because of low self-esteem. So at least she's learned to overcome that. 

On the other hand... enough is enough of "that move" she does with the hands and the teeth! 



KungFuCow said:


> Im pulling for Danni to win it.. hard to get behind anyone else.


I like Danni too. Also like the gay guy with the glasses, but he doesn't seem to be doing well with the weight loss part of the show. At least not yet.

That "exercise" that Danni and Jillian were doing looked really fun! What was it called again?

But how much weight can you lose jumping from a height into a pool of foam?


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

jradosh said:


> That "exercise" that Danni and Jillian were doing looked really fun! What was it called again?


Parcour, also spelled parkour.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parkour


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Cearbhaill said:


> Parcour, also spelled parkour.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parkour


:up:


----------



## remington24601 (Jan 29, 2013)

Cearbhaill said:


> Parcour, also spelled parkour.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parkour


More specifically, wasn't it Freerunning? (not even sure I understand the difference, or if there even is one)


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

remington24601 said:


> More specifically, wasn't it Freerunning? (not even sure I understand the difference, or if there even is one)


Theyre the same thing.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I hope I haven't asked this before.. But what are the treadmills with the "curved" running surface?

I haven't paused it and looked more carefully, but I don't quite see why how the tread even stays at the bottom evenly.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Do you mean this?












> INCREASED MUSCLE RECRUITMENT AND METABOLIC EXPENDITURE
> The Curve is relentless, it forces the athlete to turn the belt on their own power. What that means is more results. Athletes will realize a 30% increase in metabolic expenditure and they will experience greater recruitment of posterior chain muscles.


Greg


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Poor Micahel.. the gameplay has finally started.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Oh, it's a _manual_ treadmill!


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

They really need to start showing more people's backstory earlier in the season to create a little bit of suspense. It is totally obvious now who is going home every week.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Wow, yeah, I didn't realize it was a manual treadmill. Hmm, I sure thought they were running without holding on, thought that doesn't seem like it would be possible with a manual treadmill.

Though it DOES have 'tank like' treads, instead of the big 'belt' that most treadmills have. With absolutely no proof, I always thought that would make more sense than having the belt, especially if the treads could be run by a chain instead of by _another_ belt (then no slipping).


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

mattack said:


> Wow, yeah, I didn't realize it was a manual treadmill. Hmm, I sure thought they were running without holding on, thought that doesn't seem like it would be possible with a manual treadmill.


I think they have both manual and standard type treadmills in the workout room there.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I even looked around that site, I didn't see one of the curved ones that was powered.. and on the show, they were outside when they were using the curved one.


----------



## remington24601 (Jan 29, 2013)

OK, who else here is going to call shenanigans on the beach challenge? They had less than one minute to climb up to and run all the way down that pier? Right.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

remington24601 said:


> OK, who else here is going to call shenanigans on the beach challenge? They had less than one minute to climb up to and run all the way down that pier? Right.


Me and my wife said the same thing, they sure went pretty far in a minute.

How much credibility does someone that has quit the show twice already have when telling someone not to quit??


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

There's something about Baby Elton that really bugs me (maybe the way he talks with his hands all the time, and the fact that they seem to get comments from him about EVERYTHING) and he can't be gone from my screen soon enough, but that neck beard is NOT doing him any favors.

I like Francellina MUCH better with her hair down, and kind of wish she'd made it to makeover week.

I was thinking there was no way in heck they finish that challenge in time for the extra 10 lbs, but I also don't know how often they ran the same footage over and over again there, either. It would be interesting to see that whole scene from getting the flag until the end straight through, but the word shenannigans had crossed my mind, too.

And good job by Sunny on that mile run!


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

What was up with the girl Lindsay's "pull-ups?"
She was on a platform jumping up and down.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Cearbhaill said:


> What was up with the girl Lindsay's "pull-ups?"
> She was on a platform jumping up and down.


Those were the weakest pullups known to mankind.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Cearbhaill said:


> What was up with the girl Lindsay's "pull-ups?"
> She was on a platform jumping up and down.





JFriday said:


> Those were the weakest pullups known to mankind.


I was pretty annoyed that they called them chin-ups, but they are a legitimate exercise. They're jumping pull-ups, we do them in Crossfit. I just did 50 of them yesterday in the middle of a workout called Filthy 50. They're also not weak, they're pretty tough when you do lots and lots of them. It really gets your arms & thighs.






Next you'll be saying Biingo didn't do push-ups.

Greg


----------



## remington24601 (Jan 29, 2013)

gchance said:


> Next you'll be saying Biingo didn't do push-ups.


Well, duh.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

Cearbhaill said:


> What was up with the girl Lindsay's "pull-ups?"
> She was on a platform jumping up and down.


They do the exact opposite with the kids that they do with the adults: anything they can do to call a success and encourage the kids, they will do.

There was no way they were going to let the kids get through those 5 challenges without each one being better than the previous time.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

remington24601 said:


> OK, who else here is going to call shenanigans on the beach challenge? They had less than one minute to climb up to and run all the way down that pier? Right.


Yeah. That was BS. For a second there the clock behind Allison was on, but then it got turned off. It looked like it said 32 minutes.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

gchance said:


> Next you'll be saying Biingo didn't do push-ups.


He did something, but his butt was so far up in the air he looked like he was pitching a tent.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

laria said:


> He did something, but his butt was so far up in the air he looked like he was pitching a tent.


They pay next to no attention to form on this show- you see it in push-ups, rows, and anything involving free weights.
I was always taught that form was the single most important component of doing any physical exercise, and if you got to a point that you could no longer hold proper form to stop.

I just wonder what "form-less" training three times a day for two hours is doing to these people's bodies and how they avoid more injuries than we see. It would wreck my body.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I'll cut him a little slack cause he's a kid, but I would hope the trainers would call out any of the adults who tried to do a push-up like that.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Cearbhaill said:


> They pay next to no attention to form on this show- you see it in push-ups, rows, and anything involving free weights.
> I was always taught that form was the single most important component of doing any physical exercise, and if you got to a point that you could no longer hold proper form to stop.
> 
> I just wonder what "form-less" training three times a day for two hours is doing to these people's bodies and how they avoid more injuries than we see. It would wreck my body.


I look at it as the trainers don't control what the cameras are looking at. How many times have you been working out and let your form suffer when the trainers look away, but as soon as they look again, your form is better? Happens all the time.  A cameraman won't get on their ass for bad form.



laria said:


> I'll cut him a little slack cause he's a kid, but I would hope the trainers would call out any of the adults who tried to do a push-up like that.


Question: If you're told to do as many pushups as you can, and can only do, say, three, what do you do? You modify them to your ability. I see nothing wrong with it, although if he's still modifying pushups after a year of working out, there's a problem.

Greg


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

gchance said:


> Question: If you're told to do as many pushups as you can, and can only do, say, three, what do you do? You modify them to your ability. I see nothing wrong with it, although if he's still modifying pushups after a year of working out, there's a problem.
> 
> Greg


I do as many as I can from the knees with my butt down, which is not that many. 

Like I said, I'm not really harping on Biingo for doing his pushups like that... he's a kid, and obviously the point is more to get them just moving and eating better and stuff, even though the first thing I did yell at the tv was "get your butt down!" 

I would hope at this point in the competition, though, the trainers would call out any adults with their butts in the air like that. If refusals to run for 5 minutes this many weeks in caused as much drama as it did, then I can't see them letting an adult do a pushup in puppy pose.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

laria said:


> I do as many as I can from the knees with my butt down, which is not that many.
> 
> Like I said, I'm not really harping on Biingo for doing his pushups like that... he's a kid, and obviously the point is more to get them just moving and eating better and stuff, even though the first thing I did yell at the tv was "get your butt down!"
> 
> I would hope at this point in the competition, though, the trainers would call out any adults with their butts in the air like that. If refusals to run for 5 minutes this many weeks in caused as much drama as it did, then I can't see them letting an adult do a pushup in puppy pose.


I totally misunderstood what you were saying, my apologies. Yes, butt down! 

When my kids (including my 11-year-old son) try to do pushups they always end up just dropping their crotch to the ground, and no matter how many times I demonstrate it, they do the same thing. Kids are dumb. 

Greg


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

gchance said:


> How many times have you been working out and let your form suffer when the trainers look away, but as soon as they look again, your form is better?


Zero- I am very conscious of good form to the point that it is a habit.
But I am 58 and learned decades ago how easy it is to injure oneself and put yourself out of business for weeks.
If I can avoid that I will.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

I doubt Bingo will change his eating habits, anyone notice they were drinking punch or koolaid with dinner and they also had a plate of brownies.

I don't know why the trainers were so dead set against Jackson volunteering, the bottom line is someone (2 people) had to do it. He felt he was in a place he could do it on his own.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

It could have been Crystal Light and low-fat brownies made with applesauce instead of oil. 

While I think that Biingo will have to be dragged kicking and screaming to change his eating habits, it seems like his mom is actually on board... when Bob was at their house a few weeks back she said she had lost like 20-30 lbs.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

I hate it when they try to pass off 10-14 day cycles as a "week". No way that Jackson or Jeff lose 2lbs a day off the ranch (7000cal per day deficit).


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Good episode last night. I didnt even miss the trainers and it was nice to see everyone meet their goals. Next week things should get interesting.

How close are we to the finale? They usually bring the past contestants back to try to get back in the competition. Im not sure thats whats going to happen this time.

I also hate how the producers HAVE to be staging all these food tempations when theyre at home. The stuff just comes off as completely fake.

I wanted that pizza that Jeff's friends had in a bad way.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Have they showed how much the kids have lost so far? Bingo looks a little smaller but I'm not sure the girls have lost much.


----------



## MrCouchPotato (Dec 12, 2005)

I had to FF through the kids makeovers. Just seemed weird as well as unimpressive. I'm glad they didn't do the loved ones hiding behind the mirror again. That wouldn't fool anyone now. Perhaps they should give Bob a makeover with the glasses, beard and socks! 









I noticed that they gave mention to Olivia and her mom Marci with Danni and Gina, but not the others.

I saw Antwain with Joe. 
I recognize the face of the person with Jeff.










Couldn't make out the girl with Jackson. Looks somewhat familiar.










Danni is lookin' good. She is my favorite for winning, then Joe I guess.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

JFriday said:


> Have they showed how much the kids have lost so far? Bingo looks a little smaller but I'm not sure the girls have lost much.


Sunny looks like she has lost a good amount. Not so sure about the other girl.

I thought I saw Antawn with Joe as well but they never panned back to him or interviewed him.

The girl with Jackson does look familiar.. was her name Emily? If so, she's backslid in a big way.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

I *loved* Biingo's "makeover". Nobody's gonna tell him what to do, and he honestly had Tim Gunn flummoxed. "The skateboarder shorts and t-shirt look in the winter has got to go." Hey Tim, have you ever looked at 13-year-olds in the wild? 

I also think Jackson's mom's reaction to him looking in the refrigerator was exactly how people react when you try to explain to them that what they think is "healthy" and what really is healthy is wrong. Product marketing trumps reality, every single time.

Everything else was crap, the most boring episode of the season. No trainers, no working out, nothing.

Greg


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

laria said:


> It could have been Crystal Light and low-fat brownies made with applesauce instead of oil.
> 
> While I think that Biingo will have to be dragged kicking and screaming to change his eating habits, it seems like his mom is actually on board... when Bob was at their house a few weeks back she said she had lost like 20-30 lbs.


RE: Crystal Light. I think it is irresponsible for them to have product placement for items that use Aspartame and Sucralose. For instance, the Yoplait, pre-mixed frozen smoothie mix, sugar-free gum, etc. These things are just as bad as diet soda.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

A lot of the former contestants seem to backslide a bit (some quite a bit more than just a bit), but Olivia still looks fantastic. She has gained some weight back since her finale but I thought she was really skinny at the finale. I think she looks the best of all the former winners.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

The food temptations were SO OBVIOUSLY staged and poorly acted... they were almost insulting to the audience.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

jradosh said:


> The food temptations were SO OBVIOUSLY staged and poorly acted... they were almost insulting to the audience.


I still want that pizza Jeff had at his table.

But yea... theyre all so over the top its ridiculous.

I really wish more people had access to TBL:AU.. its SOOOOO much better. New season starts March 17th


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I just wish one of them had called out their friends and/or family for the _glaring_ lack of support.
That "One ___ won't hurt you" crap is such a terrible thing to do to someone you claim to care about. How about some positive support in what is clearly a difficult situation.
But since it is all contrived I don't know why I even care.
It's just a peeve of mine.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

KungFuCow said:


> I still want that pizza Jeff had at his table.
> 
> But yea... theyre all so over the top its ridiculous.
> 
> I really wish more people had access to TBL:AU.. its SOOOOO much better. New season starts March 17th


Do they air the episodes on a website? I could watch through my VPN if they do.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

tiams said:


> Do they air the episodes on a website? I could watch through my VPN if they do.


Good idea, it looks like they do.

http://thebiggestloser.com.au/


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

tiams said:


> Do they air the episodes on a website? I could watch through my VPN if they do.


Yes they do.

Looks like this year its going to be 3 nights a week. Last season it was 4 and a wrap up show at the end of the week.

Its FAR superior to the US version. Once you start watching it, it will be very hard to go back to the US version.

The trainers are better (The Commando and Tifany Hall are my favorites, Tifany isnt coming back this season), the show is better, they REALLY screw with the players.. like there are temptations every week and they usually dedicate a whole episode just to the temptation and their temptations make the US stuff look like child's play.

Plus you get really good at doing kilos to pounds conversions in your head. LOL

Ive watched the UK version too.. Its by far the worst. Maybe its just the British demeanor but those contestants all seemed like miserable, downtrodden people.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

KungFuCow said:


> Yes they do.
> 
> Looks like this year its going to be 3 nights a week. Last season it was 4 and a wrap up show at the end of the week.
> 
> ...


I will check it out then, but 3 nights a week is a lot!


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

tiams said:


> I will check it out then, but 3 nights a week is a lot!


Its worth it. If they follow last year's trend, some of them will be 30 minutes.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Well it does appear the kids lost more than I thought. Seeing the before and after video you could definetly tell. 

Good for the little girl they did a story on that lost all that weight and good for her mom for taking the initiative to change things.

I'm voting for Jackson, I like them both but I feel Joe has the better chance to win the at home prize. I don't see anyone beating Danni.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I was shocked that Dani lost 11 points. That's crazy good for her last week.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Glad to see Danni in the finals. Jeff too to a certain extent. Hopefully America puts Jackson into the finals.. given the way theyve portrayed Joe in some of the episodes, Id be surprised if that doesnt happen.

Gina should be a shoe in for the at home.


----------



## rosieambles (Jan 22, 2013)

JFriday said:


> Well it does appear the kids lost more than I thought. Seeing the before and after video you could definetly tell.
> 
> Good for the little girl they did a story on that lost all that weight and good for her mom for taking the initiative to change things.
> 
> I'm voting for Jackson, I like them both but I feel Joe has the better chance to win the at home prize. I don't see anyone beating Danni.


I can see why you're voting for Jackson but the bottom line is that I don't like him and I do like Joe. Quite the quandary. If I vote for Joe, he'll lose to Danni (I hope) but if I vote for Jackson I'd feel like I was rewarding someone I don't like but at the same time Joe probably has a good chance at the at home prize. Tough..


----------



## rosieambles (Jan 22, 2013)

KungFuCow said:


> Glad to see Danni in the finals. Jeff too to a certain extent. Hopefully America puts Jackson into the finals.. given the way theyve portrayed Joe in some of the episodes, Id be surprised if that doesnt happen.
> 
> Gina should be a shoe in for the at home.


Not if Joe gets voted off. They're nearly in a dead heat.

Gina 161/245 34.29%
Joe 239/364 = 34.35 % loss

And his BMI is a tiny bit higher and men tend to get lower than woman all things being equal.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

rosieambles said:


> I can see why you're voting for Jackson but the bottom line is that I don't like him and I do like Joe. Quite the quandary. If I vote for Joe, he'll lose to Danni (I hope) but if I vote for Jackson I'd feel like I was rewarding someone I don't like but at the same time Joe probably has a good chance at the at home prize. Tough..


Losing in the finals is not a reward.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

I dont really care for Jackson all that much either but I just figure America will vote for him since they didnt show Joe in a good light a couple of times.. like with his run ins with Gina.. course, I was glad to see her go too.

I can live with either Joe or Jackson but at this point, I want Dani to win.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Baby Elton and his talking with his hands and all just bugs the living crap out of me. And producers - could you QUIT showing him throwing up? Thank you.

If I was going to vote, Joe would get mine. I'm really pulling for Danni for the win, though.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Joe has no personality.
Jackson has one (no matter how annoying it can be) plus he has the whole "fat, gay, bullied" thing going for him.


Danni better win, that's all.
Although I call shenanigans on the +19 lbs. of muscle claim.
If that's true they'd better get her in a lab asap so they can bottle and sell her body chemistry- women everywhere would kill to be able to add that amount of muscle.


----------



## rosieambles (Jan 22, 2013)

Cearbhaill said:


> Joe has no personality.
> Jackson has one (no matter how annoying it can be) plus he has the whole "fat, gay, bullied" thing going for him.
> 
> Danni better win, that's all.
> ...


I'm not voting for their personality and frankly Jackson is such a whiner that it annoys the heck out of me. Don't buy the gay bully thing, it's a fat weak kid bullying thing.

I also want Danni to win and think the 19 lbs of muscle is complete BS. They aren't eating enough protein to do that.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

One pound!

Thank goodness it went the way I wanted- I was nervous there for a minute.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

That was a crazy finish. Wow!


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Ali Vincent spoiled the winner about 12 minutes before the finale finished on the West Coast. That REALLY pisses me off.




__ https://www.facebook.com/officialalivincent/posts/10151415098598159



Greg


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

Interesting in the final credits ... "Official final weights were determined on an earlier date". 

I'm glad Dani won, but I'm glad for FF because that was a long episode.


----------



## rosieambles (Jan 22, 2013)

gchance said:


> Ali Vincent spoiled the winner about 12 minutes before the finale finished on the West Coast. That REALLY pisses me off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you don't want things spoiled, don't be on social media.... Astonishingly, not everyone lives in the same time zone.


----------



## rosieambles (Jan 22, 2013)

MauriAnne said:


> Interesting in the final credits ... "Official final weights were determined on an earlier date".
> 
> I'm glad Dani won, but I'm glad for FF because that was a long episode.


The scale they use on TV is a fake. They always know the weight in advance. Do you think the drama is an accident?

BTW, why do they insist on dressing all the woman likes whores. Seriously, Danni is a beautiful girl, why all the hair jell and spangles?


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

rosieambles said:


> BTW, why do they insist on dressing all the woman likes whores. Seriously, Danni is a beautiful girl, why all the hair jell and spangles?


If that is dressing like a whore, then I'm all for it- I thought she looked great.
Could have done without the spray tan but she deserves to dress any way she likes on an occasion like this. I object more to the industrial strength shapers they wear during the weigh-ins than I do a bit of sparkle when you are winning $250K.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Dani looked great. Im really glad she won and I guess overall I was pleased with last season. They got rid of most of the drama.. I do miss the twists and turns of seasons past and I was disappointed they didnt bring the eliminated contestants back to get one of them back in the game. Ive seen the AU version have a couple of winners like that.

Overall though, I hope they keep this format and keep finding people like this season. Everyone lost good numbers and the drama was at a minimum.

Thank God BL:AU is back (Episode 3 tonight!!) so I can get my TBL fix for the next couple of months. If you are a Usenet user, I highly recommend grabbing it. Its far superior to the US version down to the trainers and the host.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

rosieambles said:


> The scale they use on TV is a fake. They always know the weight in advance. Do you think the drama is an accident?


I always figured they weighed them right before the TV scale. I just would have thought it would have been done the same DAY.

I didn't like Dani's hair... but who am I to squabble when the rest of her looked awesome?


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Cearbhaill said:


> One pound!
> 
> Thank goodness it went the way I wanted- I was nervous there for a minute.


When she came out I guessed her weight at 138 which would have been 120 pounds. I thought she looked great and very muscular, a lot of times the winners look gaunt, she didn't. Glad she won.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

rosieambles said:


> If you don't want things spoiled, don't be on social media.... Astonishingly, not everyone lives in the same time zone.


Astonishingly? Thank you, you helped the conversation tremendously with that.

Greg


----------



## BrandonRe (Jul 15, 2006)

JFriday said:


> When she came out I guessed her weight at 138 which would have been 120 pounds. I thought she looked great and very muscular, a lot of times the winners look gaunt, she didn't. Glad she won.


I don't remember any goth winners.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

MauriAnne said:


> I always figured they weighed them right before the TV scale. I just would have thought it would have been done the same DAY.


I wonder if they make them do multiple weigh-ins over a certain period (like 24-36 hours) and either average or do something with it to smooth it out.

1lb difference is nothing more than water weight. Seems either unfair or fishy.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I don't know anything about how the finale is done but there have been past participants that write about the show process as far as weigh-ins. Most of them don't drink a drop from the night before the last chance workout and they are weighed immediately after that workout is done.
Then everyone rehydrates.

A whole lot of the strategy in this show involves manipulating your hydration levels, both to make a goal weight or (if one is safe) to give the illusion of a greater weight loss for the next week.


----------



## rosieambles (Jan 22, 2013)

gchance said:


> Astonishingly? Thank you, you helped the conversation tremendously with that.
> 
> Greg


As opposed one assumes to complaining about spoilers in a thread with spoilers? LOL.

I have zero sympathy for people who get stuff spoiled on social media. It is the very purpose of social media that everyone shares their thoughts in real time. The only way to avoid that is to turn it off till you watch if you are not watching in real time.


----------



## rosieambles (Jan 22, 2013)

Squeak said:


> I wonder if they make them do multiple weigh-ins over a certain period (like 24-36 hours) and either average or do something with it to smooth it out.
> 
> 1lb difference is nothing more than water weight. Seems either unfair or fishy.


Multiple weigh ins would be worse. Weigh everyone at the same time. Period. Any variations would even out over time.


----------



## rosieambles (Jan 22, 2013)

Cearbhaill said:


> A whole lot of the strategy in this show involves manipulating your hydration levels, both to make a goal weight or (if one is safe) to give the illusion of a greater weight loss for the next week.


I did enjoy the fact that no one used immunity this year to water load.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

rosieambles said:


> As opposed one assumes to complaining about spoilers in a thread with spoilers? LOL.


Except here, it's well defined. I know that if I enter this forum, and see the Biggest Loser thread pop up after the finale is over on the east coast, that there will be a spoiler enclosed. Therefore, I don't go into the thread, but still continue my enjoyment of the entire forum.

Facebook is different. You cannot choose what gets spoiled when, so considerate human beings will post their excitement, but mask it a bit.

What got me the most about this one wasn't necessarily that it was spoiled, but the spoiler was posted DURING THE COMMERCIAL BREAK BEFORE THE WINNER WAS ANNOUNCED.

Great, you have no sympathy for people who get spoiled on social media. You've just been rude to me twice.

Greg


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

By telling you to stay off social media to avoid spoilers is hardly being rude to you. I think your complaint is with Ali since she lives on the west coast. Your complaint in this thread adds nothing to the thread.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I thought Lisa looked fantastic and I was rooting for her to win the at-home prize.

Not much to say about the finalists... they all looked really good except Danni. I mean her body looked great, but she looked kind of like a... "lady of the night" with that hair and makeup and super short and tight dress.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

There isn't really any mystery left to the finale... it seems like the last person to go always is the winner so that they can stand up on the platform while the confetti and stuff comes down.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

JFriday said:


> By telling you to stay off social media to avoid spoilers is hardly being rude to you. I think your complaint is with Ali since she lives on the west coast. Your complaint in this thread adds nothing to the thread.


Yes, my initial complaint was with Ali. There seems to be a disconnect here.



rosieambles said:


> Astonishingly, not everyone lives in the same time zone.


Once. Astonishingly.



rosieambles said:


> As opposed one assumes to complaining about spoilers in a thread with spoilers? LOL.
> 
> I have zero sympathy for people who get stuff spoiled on social media.


Twice. LOL.

There are different ways things can be said, some nice, some rude. I apologize if I offended by taking offense, and in the future, shall refrain from posting to threads in such a manner that may cause such confusion. Good day.

Greg


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Thicken up that skin.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

laria said:


> I thought Lisa looked fantastic and I was rooting for her to win the at-home prize.
> 
> Not much to say about the finalists... they all looked really good except Danni. I mean her body looked great, but she looked kind of like a... "lady of the night" with that hair and makeup and super short and tight dress.


I thought she looked great too. I thought she was a shoe in to win when I saw her.

I thought Danni looked great minus the Vanna hair. I didn't mind the dress. If you got it flaunt it!!


----------



## MrCouchPotato (Dec 12, 2005)

laria said:


> I thought Lisa looked fantastic and I was rooting for her to win the at-home prize.
> 
> Not much to say about the finalists... they all looked really good except Danni. I mean her body looked great, but she looked kind of like a... "lady of the night" with that hair and makeup and super short and tight dress.


My thoughts too on Lisa and Danni.

I was really looking forward to seeing Danni come out and then... Ahh! Who is that?! I really like her natural girl next door look to the over the top makeover. She is so pretty without all of that stuff.


----------



## rosieambles (Jan 22, 2013)

gchance said:


> Except here, it's well defined. I know that if I enter this forum, and see the Biggest Loser thread pop up after the finale is over on the east coast, that there will be a spoiler enclosed. Therefore, I don't go into the thread, but still continue my enjoyment of the entire forum.
> 
> Facebook is different. You cannot choose what gets spoiled when, so considerate human beings will post their excitement, but mask it a bit.
> 
> ...


How was I rude. I simply said that Being on social media in real time will end up spoiling things. I didn't make that happen I just acknowledge that it is the way it works. I honestly think that expecting it to be otherwise isn't realistic. And to be honest if you can't abstain from Facebook for three hours to avoid that problem then you have no position to complain about the result. Anyway. The reveal is still a surprise regardless of when it happens isn't it???? I waited till 9:30 local and then skipped all the rehash and made it to the final reveal with one minute to go.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

I was happy with the finale. I have to say, I did miss the show. As corny as it is, anytime I see people making a positive change, whatever it is, it puts a smile on my face. I thought everyone from this season did awesome. I even applaud the producers for choosing to minimize the manufactured drama of seasons past (although to be fair, it could have been there and I just didn't catch it - I still FF through most of the episodes). 

I thought the final five people that were left KILLED it, and it was actually cool to watch. I was particularly impressed with the lady from the red team (Lisa?) - she wasn't really on for that long and she looked awesome. 

Danni looked hot but I definitely didn't like the hair/makeup she had going on, personally. She's a cool story though because you can see that the show completely changed her life. Same w/ Jeff - 184lbs is nuts. 

On thing I'll miss about the show is it's accidental hilarity. I love positivity and life-changing events, but some of the stuff they do is so completely over-the-top cheesy that I can't help but laugh my ass off (so it works on an entertainment level). The "candid one-on-ones" with Jillian, the "we can work through anything" montages set to "Carry On", and my ultimate favorite, the epic biblical music and quick-cuts they use during the weigh-ins. Hilarious. 

As for the winner always being the last person to weigh in, all one needs to do is refer back to the finale for that season with Tara, the green team chick that destroyed the show all season, got on the scale last at the finale, and then wasn't the winner. I still remember that because it was like a massive punch in gut. Also I think in earlier seasons they let someone pick the order of the weigh-in's, but I could be wrong .


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Danni's hair was straight out of a 1980's MTV video  The make-up was over-the-top and uncharacteristic, and the dressing of almost all the women was inappropriate. But this is TV and I don't begrudge them their moment to "shine". I'm very happy for all of them and really enjoyed this season SO MUCH MORE than the Jeremy/Conda season that preceeded it.

Greg Chance... I think rosieambles could have been more polite in the comments, but they are basically correct. One simply should not be on Facebook and expect to remain spoiler-free. Period.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

Danni was on the Today show yesterday and she looked awesome -- she looked much more natural and less styled.

http://theclicker.today.com/_news/2...ser-winner-danni-allen-i-can-dream-again?lite


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

MauriAnne said:


> Danni was on the Today show yesterday and she looked awesome -- she looked much more natural and less styled.
> 
> http://theclicker.today.com/_news/2...ser-winner-danni-allen-i-can-dream-again?lite


She looks gorgeous!!


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

MauriAnne said:


> Danni was on the Today show yesterday and she looked awesome -- she looked much more natural and less styled.





JFriday said:


> She looks gorgeous!!


THAT is a great looking woman!


----------



## rosieambles (Jan 22, 2013)

MauriAnne said:


> Danni was on the Today show yesterday and she looked awesome -- she looked much more natural and less styled.
> 
> http://theclicker.today.com/_news/2...ser-winner-danni-allen-i-can-dream-again?lite


Agreed. Must less trampy..


----------

